
Want to learn how to code? Join one of the all new Framer Meetups - krijnrijshouwer
http://framerjs.com/meetups/
======
krijnrijshouwer
Hey all! Today we’re introducing Framer Meetups. A new page on the site that
showcases all upcoming meetups hosted by our amazing community members all
around the world. Browse through previous events and get a glimpse of the
great atmosphere. Interested in hosting one? Definitely let us know about it
so we can help.

[http://framerjs.com/meetups/](http://framerjs.com/meetups/)

[https://dribbble.com/shots/2825858-Framer-
Meetups](https://dribbble.com/shots/2825858-Framer-Meetups)

